# The 1-year checkup visit. What to expect?



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

I didn't really get anything useful out of the first vet visit with Lawrence. I mean, the vet asked ME if I had noticed anything wrong with him, if I had any complaints, etc. That cost $40?? 8O Well, that had to be done prior to his vaccinations.

Now, I know he should have a 1 year checkup visit... or should he?? I mean, what's the vet gonna do, ask me the same questions? He is fine, he eats fine, he runs, he jumps, he scratches, his stool is firm and regular, his voice is loud and clear, his coat is clean and he smells good :lol: 

I guess he does need 1-yr vaccinations, right? I don't plan on doing anything except what's required by law, which is, I think, the rabies shot. He's never going outside, he's never going to be in contact with any other cats if I can help it, so I really don't see the need for anything else.

So, what do you think? Should I stress him out by taking him so that the vet can talk to _me_?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What happens when you go into a Doctor's office for a physical? The Doctor asks YOU a lot of questions. Doctors (and vets) rely on patient input to know what to look for. Obviously they can't look for everything. Only by asking questions can they know what's been going on and whether or not a closer look at something is warranted. If your cat could talk, he wouldn't have to bother you with the questions. :roll:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

genEus said:


> I didn't really get anything useful out of the first vet visit with Lawrence. I mean, the vet asked ME if I had noticed anything wrong with him, if I had any complaints, etc. That cost $40?? 8O


Wow, $40? 8O Can I get the name of your vet? What a bargain!! :lol: I have never paid that little for a vet visit.

Yes, you should take your cat for the visit and get all the required shots, not just the rabies. Maybe you're not planning to let your cat out, but what if he *gets* out? Those shots will protect your cat from some nasty illnesses in the event that he does.

I'm sorry, but I couldn't help chuckling at your post, especially since you seem to be quite observant of your cat's habits and general state of health. And yes, a good vet will ask these questions, every time.

Instead of being annoyed, be glad! Sounds like your vet is a keeper.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I personally am a big supporter of going in for a check up once a year. Just like for people.
Even if everything is fine, the vet should still do a thorough exam, listen to lungs/heart/bowels, palpate abdomen, ect.... With many animals they won't act like anything is wrong until it is really bad. Getting them checked once a year by someone who knows what to listen to or feel for could catch something earlier than waiting for symptoms to manifest themselves.

But, yes, you're vet will ask you those same questions. Like Tim said it's the same as when you go to the doctor for a physical and they ask if you've had any problems.

Jennifer


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

It really is a good ideah, checks for ear problems, teath, etc. My vet charges a lot less, but that's a military vet. Last time I went in, they did a fecal, wormed him, gave him his shots, and the vet visit and it cost me $14, it was a first visit.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree that the shots are very important, but I will admit mine don;t get their physical every year. I do a physical on them about every 2 years, unless something is wrong, and the dog, of course, since he is so old, gets one every year. The other years, I just get their shots. At my vet, you can go in for "shots only", and then you don;t have an exam fee, just the vaccine cost. They are usually given by a tech. When animals become older (8 or over), they should definately be examined every year for any developing problems.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

BamMcg said:


> My vet charges a lot less, but that's a military vet. Last time I went in, they did a fecal, wormed him, gave him his shots, and the vet visit and it cost me $14, it was a first visit.


Cheaper vets, ocean breezes and beautiful weather? I'm moving to Hawaii! :lol: :lol:


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

Actually, I think my breeder prohibited the Felv vaccine... i think*, gotta dig up the papers...

I'll take him to the vet, yes... was just curious as to why. I didn't really need convincing though


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

$40 sounds about average to me. My vet is $45. And yes, it's a good idea to go every year as a preventative measure. As someone said, cats can't tell you when there is something wrong and by the time they show it it's often pretty advanced. As far as the shots go, here the rabies is only given every three years and the vets I go to are saying that the others probably only need to be given every 3 years too, although the studies haven't confermed it yet. My cats are indoors and I don't give rabies (it's not a big risk in this area even if they did, God forbid, get out!) or the FELV (as they are not in contact with other cats) I give the FVRCP about every 2-3 years. But, I tend to believe that we over vaccinate and am very cautious about giving them so take that as you may. I know there are those who won't agree with me.
And, yeah, Hawaii is sounding better and better!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I think yearly check up is very imporant. The vet can find things which we don't know about..... 

Do you guys remember Dr. Jean talking about the vaccinations? I just talked to one vet over the phone and she was trying to push me to come because 'the cats need vaccinations every year'.

Well.... Here is what Dr. Jean said some time ago:

_"Annual vaccinations are NOT necessary and may be harmful to your cat. "

"The FVRCP (distemper/upper respiratory) vaccine is a great vaccine. It produces effective, long-lasting immunity. How long? Estimates currently range from 5 or 6 years to LIFE."

"Every distemper booster your cat gets increases its risk of developing chronic renal failure. What a foolish, unnecessary risk for a cat living indoors, whose risk of actually getting distemper is virtually zero! 

Now, a vet might justifiably say, “well it says on the label, booster annually.” Of course it does. If it said “booster every 2 years,” the vaccine manufacturer would sell HALF as many vaccines. Why would they do that? The label recommendation carries no legal force, and vets are absolutely not required to follow it. Don't let any vet tell you otherwise."

"Rabies, of course, is required by law in many jurisdictions, and you should follow the law with respect to this vaccine. "_


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

Just came back from the vet.

Diagnosis: 12.8lb, beautiful thick coat, lungs and heart sound good, kidneys, liver, and whatever else she checks, are good, teeth are excellent (thanks to the chicken necks he devours). Got a rabies shot and nothing else. The vet wasn't pushy and agreed that he doesn't really *need* anything else if there's little chance he would ever get outside.

I believe this is her first and maybe only cat that has been fed raw food his whole life and she was very happy to see that he was doing so well. Now I just gotta go back to bring his stool sample so that she can check it for worms.

Well, I'll sleep better tonight :lol: 

On another note, geez, he's such a wuss :roll: He dug his claws into me and buried his head under my arm while we were waiting for the vet. 

Thanks for advice.

Here's a blurry pic of him destroying a chicken neck yesterday on the kitchen floor :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

It's good to hear that he is doing well. I called my vet few days ago (because I received a reminder to bring Maugli for yearly check up and vaccinations) and told the receptionist to send me another reminder in few months 'cause I can't afford to come at this time. 

Hopefully, sometimes in the fall, I can take all 3 cats for a check up and rabbies shot.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

lol @ chicken neck. thats cute.


----------

